# [SOLVED] BSOD: win32k.sys (Full Information Provided)



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

This has been happening for almost a year now but only very rarely so I haven't tried to fix it Recently the Blue Screens have started occurring with alarming frequency, up to once a day and with no apparent cause. Sometimes it happens when I'm playing a game, browsing the internet, opening a folder or even when not doing anything.

Overview of the BSOD:









Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit Retail
Hardware is approx. 2 years old
Not reinstalled/reformatted since early 2013

Intel Core i5-3570K
Powercolor 7850 PCS+
MSI H77MA-G43
Seasonic X650 Gold
Self-built desktop

All other required information as per posting instructions have been attached. Note: due to size of logs exceeding attachment limit, ZIP has been set to maximum compression and needs to be extracted before they can be viewed. If this is an issue please let me know ASAP so that I can try other methods.

Thanks in advance guys, I really appreciate your help.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: win32k.sys (Full Information Provided)*

Hi,

*SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)*_

This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. 
_
This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff960002d2945, fffff88008bd1110, 0}


```
0: kd> .cxr 0xfffff88008bd1110;r
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffff900c44cbc20 rcx=fffffa8008dc7d70
rdx=0000000040001c40 rsi=fffff900c1aa9028 rdi=fffff900c44cbcb8
rip=fffff960002d2945 rsp=fffff88008bd1ae0 rbp=0000000072120a24
 r8=0000000072120a24  r9=000000b8000000f8 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88008bd1b08 r12=fffff900c010a010 r13=0000000040001c40
r14=000000000398c0c0 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
[COLOR=Red]win32k+0x232945[/COLOR]:
fffff960`002d2945 4c8b98300d0000  [COLOR=Navy]mov[/COLOR]     [COLOR=Indigo]r11[/COLOR],[COLOR=DarkGreen]qword [/COLOR][COLOR=Navy]ptr [/COLOR][[COLOR=DarkGreen]rax+0D30h[/COLOR]] ds:002b:00000000`00000d30=????????????????
```
On the instruction we faulted on, there was an attempt to move the contents in the *r11 *register pointed at by the sum of *rax+0D3h*. The access violation (exception) occurred in win32k.sys.

*----------------------------*

*1. *Uninstall Core Temp ASAP, problematic dated drivers.

*2. *Uninstall whichever of these you have ASAP:



> CDRTools/ElbyCDIO/DVD Region Killer/VirtualCloneDrive (elby CloneDVD™ 2)/AnyDVD


*3. *Uninstall VirtualCloneCD, dated problematic drivers.

*4. *Why are you not on SP1?

Learn how to install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1)

Update ASAP and install any missing important updates.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: BSOD: win32k.sys (Full Information Provided)*

Hello Patrick.

First of all let me thank you for your time diagnosing my report, how techies like you can pick these digital needles out of the figurative haystack always amazes me.

I have uninstalled CoreTemp and VirtualCloneDrive and found a portable alternatives to both. So far so good. I don't have VirtualCloneCD. Apart from this BSOD, the PC runs very well with a little periodic maintenance courtesy of CCleaner, MSE and MBAM. Will look into SP1 when I have more time.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: win32k.sys (Full Information Provided)*

My pleasure, very glad to hear.

I'll mark as solved, but please let me know if you continue to have issues.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

